# Cannon Breech Shotgun



## acrumpler (Feb 8, 2006)

Does anyone know the value of a Cannon Breech 12 gague shotgun?

TC


----------



## acrumpler (Feb 8, 2006)

Man does no one know how I can find out so info. on this shotgun?

TC :sniper:


----------



## DustinS (Nov 9, 2004)

You can order a book like this http://www.gunshop.com/blubook1.htm or go to a local gun dealer and ask them. The majority of dealers that buy or trade rifles will have this book or one similar.


----------



## acrumpler (Feb 8, 2006)

Thanks or the help

:beer:


----------

